# Does this look possibly like a Tibetan Mastiff?



## MyPupLoki (Oct 28, 2009)

They are pretty rare to find in shelters but I saw this posted about some dogs in a high kill shelter and thought that if they were possibly tib. mastiffs they could probably get pulled by a rescue but I wasn't too sure. I've only seen the breed in person a few times. They are marked as aussie mixes but the shape of their head and the coloring on the brownish dog makes me think tibetan as those are the two colorings they come in.

I'm considering pulling them from the shelter..all three the problem is where to be able to take them after..but if i thought maybe they were tibetan mastiffs i could probably get them into rescue..

regardless they're beautiful and even if they aren't i could probably pull them and find them a home..i'll call the shelter after work and find out more but I was curious what others thought about the pictures.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

You don't say how large they are and yes finding a tibetan mix in a shelter is HIGHLY unlikely. Those are likely english shepherd mixes. 



















The lesser known aussie cousin with the tail that comes in black and tan where as the aussie preferred is tri color if there's black and tan. English are more common than you'd think but often mistaken for rott or tibetan mixes.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Ya I thought English Shepherd mix first. Aussies and English split from each other not more than 50 years ago so they look almost identical, the english average a bit larger in size tho.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Luna is an English Shepherd. She fits the bio to a T.


----------

